# Writing about WIng Chun in ficton?



## Leam (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay, my first post. I'm trying to write some hobby fiction and after watching the Ip Man movies I would like to include positive perspectives on Wing Chun. 

The time frame is late 1950's, and the goal would be to show enough difference in the culture to interest a Westerner in learning more and enough accuracy that a person from the area wouldn't feel insulted about the portrayal.

What cultural differnences would be most obvious in that time and place. How would a Westerner meet Ip Man and train at his school? What events would be public? What mistakes might a Westerner make that the locals would laugh at or take offense at?

If you have pointers to other material, I'd love more reading. I'm not sure how accurate the movies are, and I'd like to portray things in an interesting and positive light.

Suggestions?

Leam


----------



## wtxs (Jun 15, 2011)

Leam said:


> Okay, my first post. I'm trying to write some hobby fiction and after watching the Ip Man movies I would like to include positive perspectives on Wing Chun.
> 
> *The time frame is late 1950's*, and the goal would be to show enough difference in the culture to interest a Westerner in learning more and enough accuracy that a person from the area wouldn't feel insulted about the portrayal.
> 
> ...



I know "fiction" is "not real", but sorry my friend, you will really have to amp-up you imagination even for an short script.  Back in those place in time, no westerner/foreigner - nick named "the white ghost" are unwelcome guests and will never have an chance in hell of learning any kung fu from any school or any one for any amount of money.

But do give it your best, the story line will be interesting indeed.


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 15, 2011)

wtxs said:


> I know "fiction" is "not real", but sorry my friend, you will really have to amp-up you imagination even for an short script.  Back in those place in time, no westerner/foreigner - nick named "the white ghost" are unwelcome guests and will never have an chance in hell of learning any kung fu from any school or any one for any amount of money.
> 
> But do give it your best, the story line will be interesting indeed.



110% correct , even these days they can still make you feel like a bit of an outsider.


----------



## wtxs (Jun 16, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> 110% correct , even these days they can still make you feel like a bit of an outsider.



It's an good thing that I had been Americanized.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jun 16, 2011)

wtxs said:


> It's an good thing that I had been Americanized.


 
What? Are you chinese?


----------



## Leam (Jun 16, 2011)

Okay, so let's assume I make a stretch and find some way to let the character learn some WC. From what you're saying it would be next to impossible for him to just walk in and be taught the deepest secrets of the art. That's interesting, as he'd learn some stuff, think he has it, and then get trounced because he didn't really understand!  Very easy way to show that there's a significant difference in what you might comprehend and what is actually happening. What other cultural things would be noticeable?   Leam


----------



## David43515 (Jun 16, 2011)

You might want to come up with a reason for his teacher to teach him in secret, some kind of obligation that weighs on the teacher and leaves him no choice but to break the rules and teach a gueilow.I`ve heard that Ip Man didn`t exactly like the fact that he had to teach for a living. He came from a very well to do family that had fallen on hard times. When he was young he learned MA because he was genuinelly interested in it, not because he needed to do it as a career.


----------



## wtxs (Jun 16, 2011)

zepedawingchun said:


> What? Are you chinese?



Yes.  I am.  Did I catch you off guard?  On this or any other internet forum,we have no conceived notion of what racial identity we each may embrace ... just plain old WC'er.

Can I still count on you to stand by me if needed.


----------



## wtxs (Jun 16, 2011)

Leam said:


> Okay, so let's assume I make a stretch and find some way to let the character learn some WC. From what you're saying it would be next to impossible for him to just walk in and be taught the deepest secrets of the art. That's interesting, as he'd learn some stuff, think he has it, and then get trounced because he didn't really understand!  Very easy way to show that there's a significant difference in what you might comprehend and what is actually happening. What other cultural things would be noticeable?   Leam



The sad part is, he will not be taught the "real" WC ... never mind any secrets.


----------



## tenzen (Jun 16, 2011)

Wtxs I got your back still.


----------



## geezer (Jun 16, 2011)

wtxs said:


> The sad part is, he will not be taught the "real" WC ... never mind any secrets.



Heck, even if he weren't gwai-lo he wouldn't learn the real WC. Don't you know that all you guys learned watered-down stuff. "Only my sifu, _____________ (insert name here) of the _______________ (insert lineage) learned the real stuff and is passing it on to me, __________(insert your name).

Now back to the OP. It shouldn't be too hard to come up with a scenario that would trump the social conventions of mid-20th century China and allow a master to secretly teach a young pak gwai boy. Imagine, a British family somehow saves a Chinese man (our "master") from the Japanese, the Communists, the Triads, or some other evil, but dies as a result and the Chinese man takes in their orphaned son.... Or, perhaps our young gwai-lo boy (or girl?) befriends a Chinese boy who is a student of a WC master, such as Ip Man, and secretly shares his training. This barbarian boy turns out to incredibly talented. The master finds out and is outraged... and cuts both boys off from training, until some  dramatic event occurs that changes his mind. It's _fiction_, right. You can come up with a zillion unlikely scenarios that could make a good story. Have some fun!


----------



## yak sao (Jun 17, 2011)

How about a modern day reverse _Kung Fu?_ The boy could be half chinese, and he moves back to HK with his surviving chinese parent after the death of his American parent.
The boy is very much americanized because of his upbringing, but is trying to embrace his chinese heritage, while at the same time, trying to keep his american side alive to honor his dead parent.

Meanwhile, a pirate ship appears over the horizon....a shot rings out and a woman screams.......


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jun 17, 2011)

wtxs said:


> Yes. I am. Did I catch you off guard? On this or any other internet forum,we have no conceived notion of what racial identity we each may embrace ... just plain old WC'er.
> 
> Can I still count on you to stand by me if needed.


 
Yes, you can count on me.  I was just goofing with you.  It makes no difference that you are chinese, or what race you may be.

Actually, Let me change that.  It makes no difference, but I think you have an advantage over us westerners.  The concepts of yin/yang are so ingrained in your life and beliefs (and martial arts), I think it makes it easier to learn and understand Wing Chun better than westerners.  It has taken me a long time to relate that into my martial arts training, that it makes me jealous.  Of course, it doesn't mean it is easier for you to learn WC, it's just what a lot of westerners perceive.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 17, 2011)

Leam said:


> Okay, so let's assume I make a stretch and find some way to let the character learn some WC. From what you're saying it would be next to impossible for him to just walk in and be taught the deepest secrets of the art. That's interesting, as he'd learn some stuff, think he has it, and then get trounced because he didn't really understand! Very easy way to show that there's a significant difference in what you might comprehend and what is actually happening. What other cultural things would be noticeable? Leam


 
If I remember correctly one thing Ip Man made fairly clear to all his students was do not teach foreigners (PERIOD) a foreigner would not learn secrets he would not learn basics he would not be taught at all by Ip Man. There would be no way for a foreigner to learn from Ip Man 

Luckily for us most of those he taught (including his sons) did not listen and teach/taught foreigners

And as for the Ip Man movie, I liked it and have watched is a couple times and even own the DVD and it got me to go back and start training Wing Chun again but the movie was pretty much a work of fiction
.


----------



## wtxs (Jun 17, 2011)

tenzen said:


> Wtxs I got your back still.



:asian::asian::asian::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## wtxs (Jun 17, 2011)

geezer said:


> Heck, even if he weren't gwai-lo he wouldn't learn the real WC. Don't you know that all you guys learned watered-down stuff. "Only my sifu, _____________ (insert name here) of the _______________ (insert lineage) learned the real stuff and is passing it on to me, __________(insert your name).
> 
> Now back to the OP. It shouldn't be too hard to come up with a scenario that would trump the social conventions of mid-20th century China and allow a master to secretly teach a young pak gwai boy. Imagine, a British family somehow saves a Chinese man (our "master") from the Japanese, the Communists, the Triads, or some other evil, but dies as a result and the Chinese man takes in their orphaned son.... Or, perhaps our young gwai-lo boy (or girl?) befriends a Chinese boy who is a student of a WC master, such as Ip Man, and secretly shares his training. This barbarian boy turns out to incredibly talented. The master finds out and is outraged... and cuts both boys off from training, until some  dramatic event occurs that changes his mind. It's _fiction_, right. You can come up with a zillion unlikely scenarios that could make a good story. Have some fun!



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

You should being  writing the story Geezer man ... I vote for you.


----------



## Leam (Jun 18, 2011)

wtxs said:


> You should being  writing the story Geezer man ... I vote for you.


 I agree! Great story ideas!


----------

